# dead battery- 3 years



## rambogto (Jan 7, 2007)

Time to sell , had to replace battery!!!! Drove 30 miles to work. Parked , was getting hot outside, decided to start and turn air on. Nothing. totally dead. :willy:


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I had battery issues last January car being 2 years old. Battery was replaced under warrenty and is fine. Much easier than switchng cars:lol:


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I got a new duralast battery about 2 months ago for $120. It came with a 8 year warantty. First 3 years, tow truck will come for free and jump start you and replace your battery... next 5 years is just free replacement if any problems! Great deal I'd say. :willy:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

3 years from a factory battery is about right. The factory batteries are not maintenance free, have you ever put water in it? Every time my car goes in for inspection at the dealer, or gets an oil change the battery is tested and I get a % of use left report. When the report drops to less than 50% I will be prepared for when the time comes to replace it.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> 3 years from a factory battery is about right. The factory batteries are not maintenance free, have you ever put water in it? Every time my car goes in for inspection at the dealer, or gets an oil change the battery is tested and I get a % of use left report. When the report drops to less than 50% I will be prepared for when the time comes to replace it.


Judge,
I can't say what came from the factory except that the manual claims it is maintenance free. Maybe they meant, in 36 months its dead so buy a new one.. see no maintenance needed. :lol: 

Interesting, I'd like to know what your dealership is using to test that battery to provide you with percentage of remaining life. I could go on a long dissertation about lead/acid batteries, plate wastage, surface calcification that leads to electron flow resistance between plates, yada, yada, yada.. instead I'll leave 2 links below at the bottom. Most service shops only check the specific gravity of the electrolyte and that won't provide anything beyond cell condition at the time its checked. Not saying it can't be done by a dealership, it can. I'm just wondering what instrument and how are they using it to make the prediction.

My goats battery was changed by the dealership 3 months before I purchased the car because the original died within the year they had the car on their lot. Glad they put in the Delco Professional series 85H7YR as the replacement.... 50 month free of charge direct replacement if it dies.... should it fail every 36 months, I'll never have to buy another battery for my goat.

Links;
METHOD OF TESTING THE CAPACITY OF A LEAD-ACID BATTERY - Patent 3808522
Battery Measurement & Testing. Battery Testers - Determine Battery Deterioration.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Not sure what they use but when the wifes Grand-Am was in last the test showed about 50% life and I got it in writing!! However that helps :willy: I at least know there is some life to it as it's about 1/2 way gone. I thought man that ain't too bad for 4 years on the factory installed battery. 

The 3 year average is what I read some time ago on batteries from factory and based on my experiences with them I found the article fairly accurate. Has technology aided in longevity? I guess maybe, but reading some battery complaints, maybe not. IMO I don't think the car manufacturers are springing for optimum batteries in an average car. How a car is stored plays a significant role on the battery's longevity too. 

The battery in my GTO is not sealed and I replaced water in it once so far. It's kept in a garage and last winter I threw the tender on it a few times to keep it juiced when it sat for longer periods.

I was in at my dealer in May buying the GMPP when I saw a new GMC SUV in the showroom with a battery charger on it. I commented to the guy who I was working with man that don't look good to have that on a charge in the showroom, if I were buying it I'd insist on a new battery. He replied the battery went dead from sitting. Dayum.... Sitting? I said how long was the 2008 SUV sitting that the battery went dead? He shrugged his shoulders.

Once a portion of the inside of the battery goes there is no reviving it. The battery is not at full strength and it's life is compromised and then guys post about a battery a year or 2 old is in need of replacing... 

Here is an article where it states the average life is 3-1/2 years.
Tips for Winterizing Your Car | BestStuff
"*Batteries and Corroded Cables*
Winter mornings can wreak havoc on an older battery. The average life of a battery is 3 1/2 years. If your battery is older than that, it's probably time to replace. Have a mechanic check the battery and cables to ensure your car starts quickly and reliably."


----------

